# New Wallpapers up on official site



## DwyaneWade4MVP

There are five new wallpapers in total - three of J.R. Smith alone, one of him with Birdman and another of Byron Scott. I just love that overhead shot.

Hornets.com


also look at the new banner, I like it! 


* I BELIEVE IN THE HORNETS!*


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*I believe in the Birdman baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

thanks


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

So is anyone of you using one currently, I have now the headshot of J.R. as wallpaper!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

you can find more great wallpapers here -> http://walls-cave.com/index.php?sub=0


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Thank you very much for this link!
Unfortunately they just have one J.R. Smith wallpaper there, but it's great!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

actually they have three J.R. wallpapers there: http://walls-cave.com/index.php?sub=1&team_id=3


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Yeah, I saw the 2 others after I made the post...:whoknows:


----------



## DanDickau

I use the Dan Dickau background of there site!


----------



## Fartman86

I see that you ppl show some Love to wallpapers-Cave... I hope you all like the site... I'm a hornets fan since 1995 but this year i was very busy so there wasn't really many Hornets wallpapers plus you guys saw how they played... but yeah i believe too and i hope i will have some more opportunities to make hornets wallpapers next season... tell me what you think about walls-cave and what you would change... and how Jermanic Fanatic you found out about walls-cave :> Oh and you can see some more Hornets wallpapers on www.jamaalmagloire.com where we gave some nice wallpapers to Jamaal :] thanks


----------

